

Discover tools and frameworks in the DevOps landscape - johnwards
http://www.devopsbookmarks.com/

======
doomspork
You typically hear of Chef, Puppet, and Docker but this shows the real
diversity of tools available. Thanks for putting it together.

------
henk53
Here's another one site that organizes those tools: [https://dev-ops-
tools.zeef.com](https://dev-ops-tools.zeef.com)

------
joshpadnick
What a great resource. I'm in the process of writing an article on AWS &
DevOps to be published on AirPair.com. I'll probably include a link to this.

------
jacderida
Yeah, this post should be getting more love. Superb collection of resources.
Thanks!

------
xoail
This is great. I wish there were similar discovery pages for web dev, mobile
dev, etc.

~~~
rdsubhas
couple of interesting links in
[https://github.com/devopsbookmarks/devopsbookmarks.com#inspi...](https://github.com/devopsbookmarks/devopsbookmarks.com#inspiration)
\-- [http://unheap.com](http://unheap.com),
[http://microjs.com](http://microjs.com)

------
masterrex
Automic's Application Release Automation suite deserves mention.

